# rem 870 synthetic or benelli nova



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm gettin a 12 gauge, so i narrowed it down to the both of them...any suggestions on the better one


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Nova with extras for sale. 1 year old and perfect shape. very little use and kept in a gun cabinet. I have origianl box and paper work.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 synthetic. then if you want, take it to gander mountain and get it dipped for $180. all i gotta say is it looks so sharp! mines in max4 and i love the look! it makes the gun a lot more unique IMO.
the 870 is just a more compact gun, you can just tell when you go to pick it up. it's parts don't rattle like the nova's. also, i definately think it is a more comfortable gun to shoot also! i shot a nova for half a year and had no problem parting with it! the main thing i didnt like about it was the "bulky" forend.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

the thing I don't like about the nova is mainly the look, from the ugly shell loader to the ridges on the pump, I don't like it at all. As for the 870, it's still 100%. I put remington ammo through it and it's yet to have a dud, and it has never jammed in my life. Once I hunted all day with at least an ounce of sand in my action, it performed quite well. I usually give it a rub down with oil between hunts to prevent rust, and run a bore snake. It really doesn't need to be cleaned any farthur.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

If you are going to get a synthetic gun get the Nova. I use a Nova for my goose gun and have never had a shell jam or misfire. I also have an 870 and it can be very fussy with ammunition. Don't get me wrong they are probably the most highly regarded pump ever made but the Nova is a great gun as well.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Gotta go with the 870. Most of the problems with feeding I have heard of with the 870 are related to part wear or rust.

Time tested and true design. Better looking.

Although if you want a 3 1/2 in, the 870 will beat you a little harder than the new supernova, but that can be corrected with a recoil reducer or new but pad. I have ran every sort of ammo through mine, plus reloads, and never had an issue. Hard to beat the most produced shotgun ever.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

true sdbearfan....thanks for the advice


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

my hunting crew isnt called Team 870 because we shoot nova's. Im telling u with lots of experience you'll never find a gun better than an 870 for the price. I have never heard a complaint from an 870 owner. i have shot a nova before, a few times, and i wasn't satisfied with it. When i was on an awesome pheasant hunting trip and needed to borrow a gun someone gave me a nova, the piece of $hit jammed on me right when we started kicking up birds left and right. it took forever to get it disassembled in the field without any tools. DONT BUY A NOVA!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> i have shot a nova before, a few times, and i wasn't not satisfied with it.


 :withstupid: :toofunny: that is by far one of the funniest sentences i've ever read by the way!


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought a Nova and and my 870 is now collecting dust.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Bandman,

what the hell are u talking about? i didn't write that, YOUR STUPID!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> Bandman,
> 
> what the hell are u talking about? i didn't write that, YOUR STUPID!!!!!


"_Last edited by averyghg on Thu Mar 01, 2007 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total_"
hmmmmmmmmmmmmm????????????????????? :idea: i caught you red handed, and to think you could pull a fast on the bandman! :sniper:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Why settle for either when you can buy a Benelli SBE?


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

my dad owns an 870 and its the most reliable gun, never jams, and the sad part is that its only been cleaned 1 time. HE bought it over 5 years ago and we put over 3,000 rounds through it. My dad and i also own benelli m2's. At the store the benelli's shouldered better than the 870 and we didnt have to move our heads around to get our cheek on the stock. I havent shot the benelli nova, but i can guarantee you that its alot softer shooting than the 870 due to the fact that it has the comfortec system, and the good recoil butt pad. IF i was you i'd go with the nova.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i got both the supernova and an 870...theres less kick with the supernova but i still think the 870 shoots better for me..everyones got their own opinion and half the time its the guy behind the gun


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tough call!!! I like the look and feel of the Nova but already own an 870sps, never had a problem with it. Easy to clean, change plugs/barrels. I even camo painted it myself(not nearly as nice as the dip I am sure). The only problem has been finding a vent rib barrel short, quick, and fast pointing for grouse. 26" is the shortest I can find.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't care for the looks of the Nova, but I have never really shot one, so I can't judge to much on how it shoots. I have an 870 and the only thing else I would shoot for a shotgun is a Benelli autoloader. I have never had a problem with my 870 other than it started locking up after I fired. I gave it a thorough cleaning and that cleared it up. The 870 is a VERY reliable gun and will keep going in any weather you can put it through.
And you can get a really good used 870 for $200-$220.

Just my :2cents:

Happy Hunting,
Pheasantfanatic
:sniper:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

870 hands down!!!


----------

